# Assign a type to the song you are listening to currently



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll start 

ESFP 7w8 Sx/So


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

INTx 6w5 sp/sx?

x)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

INTJ 8w9 Sx/So


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

ESxP 8w7 sx/so


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

INFP


----------



## mickyj300x (Nov 7, 2010)

Are we allowed instrumental music? If so:






ENTP 8w7 so/sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ISFP 2w3 So/Sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

INFP 7w6 Sx/Sp


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

INTP:


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

ENFP 7w6 so/sx


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

When you listen to the lyrics, it sounds like the typical nightmare relationship from the ENFP male's perspective... giving all, getting nothing. I'm going to go with a very confused ENFP 3w2 so/sx variant xD


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Romantic INFPs.


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

XXFP. (Stupid thing!)


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

ENFx 6w7 sx/sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ENFP 8w7-4w3-7w8 Sx/Sp


----------



## pneuma (Mar 22, 2011)

INTP 5w6


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ESTP 3w4-7w8-8w7 Sx/So


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

ESTP - ... because it takes someone pretty "cocky" to sing this song.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

INFP Sp/Sx 2w1, 9w1 or 7w6


----------



## Nucky (Jan 27, 2012)

INFJ


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

INFP 6w7 Sx/So 6w7-1w2-3w4

PS: yes, I like the 8 bit version more than the original lol


----------



## EternallyFab (Jan 2, 2012)

ISTJ


----------



## Nucky (Jan 27, 2012)

ESFP


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

INTJ


----------



## madferit (May 7, 2011)

Layla - Eric Clapton

Not sure what type to assign. INFJ?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ISFP 9w1 Sx/Sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ISFP 9w8 Sx/Sp


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

ESFP or ENFP


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm listening to Mazzy Star's version of Wild Horses, which seems very INTP/INTJ to me. She has such a calm way of dealing with her sadness.


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm guessing that it's an ENFP complaining to his ESFJ girlfriend.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> INFP 6w7 Sx/So 6w7-1w2-3w4
> 
> PS: yes, I like the 8 bit version more than the original lol


That's because chip tune is fucking sweet


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Blur-No Distance Left to Run






INFJ


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

ENTJ Song, for the Fieldmarshalls


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Blood Bank - Bon Iver*







ISFJ is my best guess.


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

INTP


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

ESTJ


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

This song is just perfect, ahh. It's our graduation song. I'd say ESFP at its best and most youthful <3


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

ESFJ I think.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

HippoHunter94 said:


> *Blood Bank - Bon Iver*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love this song, Bon Iver, and the fact that you picked my type. Man, you're good.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

sp/sx 6w7


----------

